# enlever le pare feu



## dhaussyrs (30 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai un message qui me dit que je ne peux pas ouvrir amsn 0.97 à cause du pare feu ou du routeur. pouvez vous m'en dire +

merci​


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

dhaussyrs a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un message qui me dit que je ne peux pas ouvrir amsn 0.97 à cause du pare feu ou du routeur. pouvez vous m'en dire +
> 
> merci​



Dans tes Preferences systeme, l'as-tu installe ? As-tu bloque tout traffic, ou laisse la possibilite de faire passer quelques programmes que tu approuves ou pas ? Sinon, il se peut qu'un pare-feu soit installe entre l'ordinateur et Internet, dans ton router par exemple. Et la... c'est plus dur


----------



## dhaussyrs (30 Janvier 2008)

Merci de m'aider

dans preferences systeme, j'ai le coupe feu qui est désactivé.

je suis nulle en informatique donc si vous pouviez m'indiquer la démarche à suivre

merci encore


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

dhaussyrs a dit:


> Merci de m'aider
> 
> dans preferences systeme, j'ai le coupe feu qui est désactivé.
> 
> ...



Desole, je vais passer la main, parce que sorti des Macs je ne peux plus grand chose pour toi.


----------



## dhaussyrs (30 Janvier 2008)

le pare feu de ma live box est au minimum.
ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que l'ancienne version amsn 6,03 fonctionne tres bien et la nouvelle version non (la nouvelle a deja fonctionné et du jour au lendemain plus rien)

Dans "preferences" de AMSN et connexion j'ai : 
configuration de transferts de fichiers, peer-to-peer et nat
type ip-restrict-nat
Vous êtes derrière un pare feu ou un routeur

voila le message que j'ai pour amsn

merci pour vos réponses


Les problèmes de ce type se traitent dans "Internet et réseau". On y va !


----------

